# Cuffs on Corduroy?



## Three Button (Apr 29, 2008)

I have not worn corduroy pants in ages. But they would be handy for the winter so I am thinking about buying a pair or two. That raises the question whether to cuff or not to cuff. I've always heard that one never wears cuffs on corduroy pants. Has anyone else hear this "rule?"


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

I cuff my cords. You can wear cuff with any trousers except formalweal(white and black tie) IMO.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

In my opinion cuffs should not be on traditional formal/semiformal-wear (white and black tie) and casual trousers/denim like jeans, blended trousers, chinos and cords. 

I suppose it all depends on how you would define cords and where you will wear them.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

ToryBoy said:


> In my opinion cuffs should not be on... casual trousers/denim like jeans, blended trousers, chinos and cords.
> 
> I suppose it all depends on how you would define cords and where you will wear them.


This isn't a trad perspective. Cuffing cords is preffered.


----------



## cycliste1 (May 27, 2008)

Never heard the "no cuffing" rule. About 10 years ago I remember buying wide-wale pre-shortened cords at Brooks and they had cuffs on them. 

I don't think there is a definitive answer. It is definitely a more conservative look to go with the cuffs. When I think of cuffs on cords I think of them with nice tasseled Aldens.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

clemsontiger said:


> This isn't a trad perspective. Cuffing cords is preffered.


*goes back to fashion forum* :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Cuff'em.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*None for me anymore*

I've taken the cuffs out of the few pairs of cords I own. I had them put there because that is what I do with most of my pants, but found the cuff too heavy on cords. I seem to remember being told once upon a time that cuffs are useful in helping trousers hang properly, but I don't think cords have that problem.

As a final note, I don't like cuffs on unpressed trousers. Originally I did press my cords, but decided the results were not worth the effort.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

I cuff them. I have a pair that has no cuffs and they look silly. The cuff brings a nice formality to a pair of pants. They make it easier to pair with a jacket and a tie. The only time I wear uncuffed pants is formal wear and when I am on the farm wearing a pair of Redwings.


----------



## Helvetia (Apr 8, 2008)

All my cords are cuffed.


----------



## Wyvern1138 (Jun 3, 2006)

+1 for cuffs. With the exceptions of formal/semiformal trouser, jeans and sweatpants, I normally have all my pants cuffed, although I suppose that there are some very casual versions of khakis that would look better without cuffs.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Although clearly a "trad" detail, cuffed cords because of the heavier material weight look bloody awful in my opinion. I feel the same about any heavier cuffed trousers, for example, woollen and tweed.


----------



## RTW (Jan 7, 2006)

Not to hijack this thread... 
Would you cuff medium-weight or heavy-weight moleskins?


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a pair of heavy moleskins from Ben Silver and a pair of fairly light ones from Orvis. Both are cuffed (as are all of my trousers).


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

IMO, cords look fine either way. 

My Bills and Berle cords are cuffed. The B2 Hudson cords I got this year came uncuffed; the length was fine so kept them as-is. Come to think of it, I believe they're only the second pair of wide-wale cords I've ever owned that that I didn't get cuffed (save some bright red GTH cords I had in the 1980s).


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

One of my four pair of cords are cuffed...that seems to work for me. They do seem to catch a lot of debris in the cuff. Even so, the next pair I buy will also be cuffed!


----------



## Solomander (Dec 1, 2008)

All of my cords are cuffed. If I had fine wale cords cut like jeans, I wouldn't cuff them. OTOH, 90% of my trousers are cuffed. Picked the habit up young.

Joel


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

All my cords are wide wale and they are all cuffed.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

All of my trousers are cuffed - I don't wear jeans nor a dinner suit - but I have one pair of wide wale cords from which I am having the cuffs removed as the material is so thick it is more like a fold than a cuff. I like cuffs in my narrow wale cords.

I never heard of any rule that applied to cords, but if there is one, I will happily ignore it.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

You either like cuffs, or don't. Personal taste. For those that like cuffs, some very heavy fabric doesn't lend itself to being cuffed. 

The reason is that cuffing very heavy fabric yields a bulky cuff, that seems unattractive.

With cords, it depends on whether you like cuffs or not, and if so, how heavy the cord fabric is.

As was mentioned above, Bills narrow wale is not terribly heavy, and looks dressy enough to go with a blazer and tie, in the view of many. These Bills seem to work fine, when cuffed.

OTOH, Bills flannel lined have a fairly bulky cuff, because of the layer of flannel that has to be folded in the cuff. You may want to have these finished with a plain bottom.

Whole bunch of posts with the bottom line, of do whatever you choose.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

clemsontiger said:


> This isn't a trad perspective. Cuffing cords is preffered.


Amen to that.

Lands' End and some other merchants balk at cuffing their extra-heavy cords, but that's what local tailors and seamstresses are for.:icon_smile_wink:

hbs


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

TradTeacher said:


> Cuff'em.


+1 ...I like cords cuffed


----------



## Prepdad (Mar 10, 2005)

I cuff everything except jeans, formalwear and anything that's lined inside with a contrasting fabric.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Trousers worn for golf really shouldn't be cuffed either (cord or not)...unless you enjoy digging dirt and grass clippings out of the cuff after your round.


----------



## cumberlandpeal (May 12, 2006)

In the U.S. I would suggest cuffs on cords. In the U.K. no cuffs.


----------



## Crownship (Mar 17, 2008)

Three Button said:


> I've always heard that one never wears cuffs on corduroy pants. Has anyone else hear this "rule?"


Yes.
Avoid french cuffs.

You won't find cuff links big enough.


----------



## Spats (Dec 3, 2008)

*How wide?*

OK, next question: how wide should the cuff be on narrow wale cord slacks? 1," or more?


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Spats said:


> OK, next question: how wide should the cuff be on narrow wale cord slacks? 1," or more?


Cuff width depends more on your size and personal preference than anything...standard is 1 1/2 - 1 3/4 ...if you are shorter, go less, (5'6 or shorter head towards 1 1/4) if you are taller go more (I personally don't like larger than 1 3/4)


----------

